
What is the future of short-term travel? - soumyabruin
Trying to understand where the market will go from here. How will travel change — especially short-term travel. Do you think business-travel segment will grow? Or is there another segment that the likes of Airbnb will have to explore in the post-covid world.
======
mytailorisrich
All of these "post-covid world" predictions assume a long term risk of the
virus with the consequential measures.

I suspect that this is overblown and that we'll probably go back to normal in
the short term (i.e. some time next year, probably, or in 2022).

We have been continuously fighting virii and diseases for billions of years.
We have been through large scale epidemics of appaling diseases many, many
times with sometimes double digit percentage points decrease in population.
Result? The worls as it was in 2019. So I'm skeptical that Covid-19 will have
consequences even just on par with the Spanish flu of 1918-1819. In teerms of
global health AIDS has had a massively bigger impact (maybe 30 million+ deaths
and counting).

The biggest impact of Covid-19 may be political because of the social
consequences of the massive hit on the economy cause by widespread lockdowns.

Bottom line, travel will most likely resume as before. We're already seeing
the beginning of that in Europe. If restrictions remain my guess is that they
will be for environmental reasons (but perhaps implemented using Covid-19 as a
pretext).

------
clawedjird
Unless the response to, or impact of, Covid-19 leads to exogenous
circumstances (e.g. massive global economic depression, unprecedented levels
of global political coordination resulting in aggressive carbon emissions
reduction targets, etc.) that somehow transform the travel landscape, I would
expect existing trends to resume once the Covid-19 situation resolves.

Assuming we get back to “normal” in the next year or so, it seems to me that,
with regard to business travel specifically, there’s a tension at play between
technology that increasingly enables asynchronous, location-independent
collaboration and increasing global economic integration as new markets enter
the fray.

------
Yvonne_McQ
My position is: it will be not a "post-COVID world". I believe that all kinds
of travels will be slowly coming back but it will be totally another
procedure, vibes, and safety issue.

------
Marketing-Ninja
You should checkout Airtinery.com - the future or local travel.

